# Cattleya trianae Jungle Feather



## tomp (Jan 29, 2022)

I have mixed feelings about this rather rare and unusual flower. First glance causes a run for the virus test kits (it’s not). The form leaves a lot to be desired but it is unique and variable. For your viewing pleasure (or not).


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 29, 2022)

Rare to see such a big plant of this cultivar. Well done. 

The venosa patterns on the petal edges usually have white veins. Does yours vary much on this?


----------



## tomp (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes I think they do. Here is the other one which bloomed about a month ago.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 29, 2022)

Wow love it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 29, 2022)

Not so much, for me.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 29, 2022)

tomp said:


> Yes I think they do. Here is the other one which bloomed about a month ago.View attachment 32025


Love this version more lol.


----------



## tomp (Jan 30, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Love this version more lol.


I have seen three recently and this version/this blooming has the most contrast. The variability is pretty amazing. I’ll be interested to see how they turn out next blooming.
I recently read a comment by someone at Carter and Holmes that these can on.y be proprogated by division. Why would that be? A mutation that doesn’t carry forward?


----------



## terryros (Jan 30, 2022)

I agree with the part of your mind that isn’t so sure about this cultivar. I am trying to concentrate on trianae but have resisted this one.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 30, 2022)

tomp said:


> I have seen three recently and this version/this blooming has the most contrast. The variability is pretty amazing. I’ll be interested to see how they turn out next blooming.
> I recently read a comment by someone at Carter and Holmes that these can on.y be proprogated by division. Why would that be? A mutation that doesn’t carry forward?


I actually have this cultivar but has not been a strong grower so no blooms yet.

It seems this trait is very recessive and not passed on to its F1 progeny or even selfings. Perhaps an F2 of siblings might revive it. We shall have to wait till someone does this,


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 31, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I actually have this cultivar but has not been a strong grower so no blooms yet.
> 
> It seems this trait is very recessive and not passed on to its F1 progeny or even selfings. Perhaps an F2 of siblings might revive it. We shall have to wait till someone does this,


I have an original division from Waldor and agree it’s not a prolific grower. But the bud was on it when I got it blasted, so haven’t seen the flower yet. Here is an interesting comparison on an old Waldor Division List showing the two flowers when grown in FL and NJ. I guess temps affect it a whole bunch.







C. trianaei
`Jungle Feather' JC/AOS
4" pot 4 bulbs 1 lead $250
Both flowers are of the same plant, grown in FL & NJ.​


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 31, 2022)

I assume the cooler night temperatures induces the colorful version (in NJ)?


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 31, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I assume the cooler night temperatures induces the colorful version (in NJ)?


Not sure. David Off didn’t speculate. In my experience with another plant Rlc. Toshie Aoki ‘Pizzaz’, when I saw it in HI at Akatsuka, it was crisp yellow with a pretty defined red flare. When I grow it under lights (hi temp 84, low 60 in VA) I get a very muddy blend of colors. Temps, or length of daylight? Can’t answer the question, but I asked David about ‘Pizzaz’ once and he showed me ‘Jungle Feather’ and said “growing conditions”. But, if I’m not mistaken, the greater feathering on his JF was on the one grown in FL. Jerry Fisher (Orchids Ltd.) has it on his website with sort of a “middle ground” of feathering and he’s in MN. We’ll see what I get with JF in my conditions. Here is ‘Pizzaz’ for example:


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 31, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I assume the cooler night temperatures induces the colorful version (in NJ)?


On another note: I grow C. trianae semi-alba flamea ‘Kathleen’ which you grow. Mine is very similar to yours and the old photo on Jerry’s website if you Google (mine is a division), so it’s got to be more than just growing conditions in some cultivars that causes the variation.


----------



## tomp (Jan 31, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I assume the cooler night temperatures induces the colorful version (in NJ)?


Not sure either. Of the three we have here, the one with the most contrasting was grown in GH with night min temp 58F, however the other two with less contrast: one grown also at min 58 F while the other at night min temp down to 40F.. so my guess not temp alone.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 31, 2022)

tomp said:


> Not sure either. Of the three we have here, the one with the most contrasting was grown in GH with night min temp 58F, however the other two with less contrast: one grown also at min 58 F while the other at night min temp down to 40F.. so my guess not temp alone.


Interesting… wonder what the trigger is then.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 31, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Interesting… wonder what the trigger is then.


I read somewhere (sorry, can’t remember where) that ‘Pizzaz’ has more intense reds in higher light. I’ve moved mine from the center of my table to the end, in an attempt to reduce light intensity by what I can. We’ll see if it matters.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 31, 2022)

tomp said:


> Not sure either. Of the three we have here, the one with the most contrasting was grown in GH with night min temp 58F, however the other two with less contrast: one grown also at min 58 F while the other at night min temp down to 40F.. so my guess not temp alone.


How about light levels on each one?


----------



## tomp (Feb 1, 2022)

Re light levels: no correlation that I can see. The high contrast plant and one of the others very similar, the other medium contrast maybe slightly less light.
will be interesting to see each on the next blooming.


----------



## NEslipper (Feb 7, 2022)

Interesting discussion, and your plant is certainly very well grown! I’m also on the fence about this cultivar, but mostly because of the form - I really like the feathering, and the variability adds some fun and unpredictability.


----------

